# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Vize Muafiyeti İçin Formül Aranıyor

## ceydaaa

ad.jpg
Türkiye-AB ilişkilerine ciddi ivme kazandıracak bir adım da taraflar arasında bir süredir yürütülen, Türk vatandaşlarına vize muafiyet getirecek sürecin tamamlanması olarak görülüyor.
Türkiye'nin Geri Dönüş Anlaşması'nı imzalayıp yaşama geçrimesi durumunda AB de muafiyeti getirecek yol haritasını Ankara'ya sunacak. Ankara, bu sürecin eş zamanlı yapılmasını isterken, Brüksel ise Türkiye'nin önce adım atmasını talep ediyor.
Her iki tarafın diplomatları bu tıkanıklığın İrlanda döneminde aşılabilmesi için formül arayışlarını hızlandırdılar.
Bir Türk diplomat, "Uruguay, Ermenistan gibi ülkelerin vatandaşları AB'ye vizesiz gidip gelirken; ticaretinin yüzde 60'tan fazlasını AB ile yapan; üniversiteleri, sivil toplum kuruluşları, sanatçı ve sporcularıyla Avrupa'yla bütünleşmiş bir ülke vatandaşlarının hâlâ elçilik kapılarında bekletilmesi hiç adil değil" değerlendirmesini yapıyor.

----------

